# having a colonoscopy in morning - safe to drive that evening?



## Guest (Apr 23, 1999)

I'm getting a colonoscopy next month. I was surprised to learn that it involved anaesthetic, and wondered if anyone here knew how soon it was safe to drive a car afterward. It's scheduled for 8:00 in morning and I really need to drive somewhere that evening (about 6:00 pm). Would the stuff have worn off by then? Is anaesthetic really necessary? Also, any tips for a first-time colonoscopy patient would be greatly appreciated! Thanks very much for any responses.


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Welcome Snowmane - am I right in guessing that you have white hair?







In all seriousness, you should reconsider your schedule after the colonoscopy. I remember that I slept for *hours* afterward, and mine was early in the morning. Although I was up and moving by the evening, I sure was lethargic, and I don't think I would have been a very safe driver. Of course, the beauty of this BB is that someone else will post and say that they were rarin' to go after theirs!







My point is (and I do have one!) if you don't know how anaesthesia will affect you: better safe than sorry. Try and schedule the two events on different days.The worst part is the prep beforehand, but try and keep in mind that it'll be over with soon and you'll hopefully have concrete answers after the test. Good luck, and let us know how it works out for you.------------------"Humor is your own smile surprising you in the mirror." *Missycat*


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 1999)

hello, i had a colonoscopy done about 1 year ago and i did not involve any anestetic. it was uncomfortable, i won't lie about that but i was fine about 2-3 hours following. the worst part was the night before, what with tsaking all of the laxatives and what not, that sucked! hope that helped.......habsfan


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 1999)

Dear Snowmane,Had a colonoscopy with sedation last month. Post procedure instructions were very clear. No operating heavy machinery or driving for about 24 hrs. The sedation (a wonderful, wonderful thing which removed my fear of the procedure ) makes you very lethargic and delays your responses even when it begins to wear off. I agree with Missycat. I was fine the next day but I felt kind of sore in the middle of my stomach. As if I had done situps.( a result of the prep I think)The prep- not as bad as I thought it would be- but really annoying. Good luck.wpmom


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 1999)

Hi Snowmane,Sedation is used because they examine the entire colon area and sometimes it can be painful. My anesthetic wore off quickly. Good luck!


----------



## Joe (Dec 13, 1998)

Snowmane,I think it depends on what they give you and how you react to it. They gave me Versed and I could have drove home after the procedure but they wouldn't let me. Mine was at 7:00 am and they had me out of there by 7:40 am. I did drive later that day at 3:00 pm with no problems. Believe me though, you want the anaesthetic for the colonoscopy.------------------*Joe*


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 1999)

Hi Snowmane-I would have been able to drive after my colonoscopy but my husband was with me so he did the driving but I agree with Missycat.You don't know how you will react to the anaesthesia so better be safe and have someone or a taxi take you home.Good luck!Smile!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 1999)

Hi, after I had my colonoscopy I slept from noon until the next day... My doctor believes in heavily sedating her patients.. I remember them giving me meds in my IV and then they woke me up to tell me that they had called my ride... I am sure that they will give you instructions... It really depends on what they give you... I got Demerol and Valium... I don't remember a thing!!!!------------------sandwomin


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

SnowmaneIf anaesthetic is used, LISTEN TO THE WARNINGS!! You are going for the test by the advise of your doctor, then listen to the warning which was derived by doctors about driving within a 24 hour period. I have never had a colonoscopy but had an endoscopy. Was pumped with muscle relaxers. I felt really good after the procedure when they woke me up but I still wanted my friend to be there to drive me home. Even 10 hours later I was fully alert but knew deep down inside that my reflexes were just not where they should be. See, I am NOT one to drive even after just a sip of alcohle, driving is a responsibility that i take very seriously. I put my life in the hands of many people out on the road everyday never knowing what type of shape they are in while driving. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, reschedule what you need to do after the test in the evening, find someone else to drive you. Sorry, your life or someone else's life is much more important than you needing to drive that night!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 1999)

Snowmane there is some really good advice here. I hope you talk to your doctor about the side effects of the anesthetic(sp?) and are able to reschedule your op or business so you will be free to "recover" The worst part for me was the prep the day before, the op was a non event because I was out of it but the 18 to 24 hours afterward I know I wouldnt have been safe behind the wheel. Good luck with the colonoscopy and results, take care, Jenni


----------



## Guest (May 8, 1999)

Thanks very much for all the replies. I have changed my plans and will take a taxi that evening instead of trying to drive myself. Better safe than sorry! Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Snowmane - very glad to hear that you have decided to take a taxi. Thank you for listening to all of us. Good luck and hope you feel better.Mark A


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Snowmane - glad to hear you will NOT be driving! Both my mom & my husband, when they had their colonoscopy were a little groggy afterwards - best to be safe than sorry for sure!habsfan - interesting you should say that about the night before! This is what happened to my mom: she did all that, the laxatives, etc. - spent a LONG time on the toilet, etc. - got up the next morning to go for her colonoscopy, the hospital called her - guess what? The nurses had gone ON STRIKE & they had to reschedule!!!!!! So, she got to go through it twice!!!Myself, the laxative routine - thats my life anyway, so wouldn't be a CHANGE! I'm always running to the bathroom anyway!


----------

